# Hackintosh X570M pro 4 et Ryzen 5 3600, Un hackintosh sous AMD !! (si si c'est possible)



## manu1707 (3 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour à tous, comme promis, je viens vous faire un topo sur le hackintosh avec des processeurs qui ne sont pas habituellement supportés par Apple à savoir les rouges.... enfin AMD quoi !
Mon topic est tiré de celui de Shaneee sur AMD OS X.

Concernant la méthode, j'ai utilisé Clover, je tenterai OpenCore plus tard

Nous assistons à une petite révolution dans la gamme des CPU avec un retour assez inattendu de AMD et sa gamme de Ryzen 3000 nom de code Matisse basé sur l'architecture Zen2 avec des processeurs gravés en 7nm contre 14nm pour Intel qui a toutes les peines du monde à faire la transition du 14 au 10nm, en effet Intel a 2 ans de retard sur sa feuille de route et la létargie d'AMD de ces dernières années (la gamme FX était catastrophique apparemment...) ne les ont pas vraiment poussé à se bouger tout en vendu leurs processeurs à prix prohibitifs.
Bref ce topic n'est pas là pour faire une comparaison de qui est mieux que l'autre mais de montrer qu'on peut faire un Mac sur un Ryzen et que ça marche vraiment pas mal du tout !

*Oui mais attend là ! Tu nous parle d'un hackintosh qui est déja pas mal chaud à faire, comment t'y prends-tu pour que ça fonctionne ?*

Et bien sachez qu'il y a une communauté très active sur le sujet (et quand je dis très active, c'est vraiment très active croyez-moi) avec des intervenants et programmateurs vraiment pointus comme Shaneeee, XLNC, printf, etc...
Ils ont un forum (AMD OS X) qui a première semble vide... Et en fait, vous découvrez un lien vers un serveur Discord et là vous comprenez !

Il y a des tutos, ils sont au nombre d'au moins 3-4 et sont tous différents, mais en passant du temps à les lire, vous comprenez qu'il s'agit de vieux tutos et ceux-ci permettent une installation vanilla c'est-à-dire la plus proche d'un mac normal. Ces tutos sont remis à jour régulièrement ainsi que les patch et fichiers mis à disposition.
D'ailleurs il y a une partie tuto à partir d'un PC et à partir d'un mac.

*Bon et concrètement, il faut quoi ?*

Eh bien, c'est un peu comme si on devait faire un hackintosh sous Intel, je dirai même que c'est paradoxalement presque plus simple...
- Il vous faut donc un mac (ou pas en fait...suivant les tutos mais c'est mieux) pour faire la clé d'installation
- une clé USB de 8Go
- Clover Bootloader (la dernière version) pour installer Clover et les kext indispensable au démarrage
- Clover Configurator (pareil)
- Il vous faut gibMacOS - An awesome tool from CorpNewt ( https://github.com/corpnewt/gibMacOS ) pour télécharger la dernière version de macOS 10.14.6
- Vanilla AMD config of AlGrey ( https://github.com/AMD-OSX/AMD_Vanilla ) avec le config.plist pour que l'installation se fasse sans soucis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




- les différents dossiers kext (https://onedrive.live.com/?cid=fe4038da929bfb23&id=FE4038DA929BFB23!455036&authkey=!APjCyRpzoAKp4xs)
Et voilà !

*Euh Manu... il manquerait pas un truc essentiel....*

Ah oui, il vous faut un ordinateur suis-je bête ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors comment monte-t-on un PC sous AMD ? Ce n'est pas plus compliqué qu'un PC sous Intel à vrai dire. Déjà il faut savoir ce que vous voulez faire. 

1/ le boitier :
Etes-vous plutôt grande tour (ATX) ? Moyenne tour (MicroATX) ? Ou tout petit boitier (SFF avec un mini-ITX)
Pour ma part, je déteste les gros boitiers, ça me donne des boutons et je suis en train de réfléchir à moder un powermac G4 quicksilver mais pas simple. 
Le problème avec le Mini-ITX, c'est que les boitiers sont très sympa, mais comptez entre 200 et 300 euros pour un bon boitier, j'étais parti sur un ncaseM1 mais j'ai vite déchanté quand j'ai vu que le boitier et la carte-mère allaient me coûter 500 euros presque.... J'ai donc pris un micro-ATX qui remplissait presque tous les critères.
Parce que oui les carte-mère ça coûte assez cher, et il faut bien choisir.

2/ le CPU : 
Donc, on part sur une configuration en Ryzen 3000, quels processeurs prendre ?
Je vous en conseillerai 2 pour ma part ! 
- Le Ryzen5 3600 que vous trouverez dans les 200 euros et qui équivaut à un 8700K et 9700K en applicatif (et ce n'est pas rien !)
- Le Ryzen7 3700X à environ 350 qui dégomme un 9900K en applicatif pour les plus exigeants ! (je l'ai vu à 280 pendant le black friday ... sic...)

3/ La moveuborde enfin la carte-mère
Socket AM4 ! Donc chipset B450, X470 et X570 (les B550 doivent arriver plus tard)
Ce sont des processeurs qui ne consomment pas beaucoup, et il y a une rétrocompatibilité des chipset B450 et X470 avec ces processeurs moyennant une MAJ du BIOS avant de l'installer (qui demande 20 euros auprès de LDLC par exemple ou alors en demandant gratuitement un athlon 200GE par AMD qu'il faudra rendre ensuite) ce qui permet de faire des économies intéressantes. 
Par contre, la connectique des anciennes cartes est .... minable pour rester gentil (beaucoup ont un DVI ou VGA encore... et de l'usb 2)
Le X570 à part une meilleure connectique, n'apporte que le PCIe 4.0.... après ceux qui veulent être en excès de vitesse sur leur SSD vont être servis !

- Donc personnellement, je vous conseille presque de prendre une carte-mère en mini-ITX en X570 quitte à mettre 50-75 euros en plus. (la gigabyte est bien, l'asrock est bizarre puisqu'il ont fait un radiateur très gros et nous oblige à prendre un CPU cooler pour processeurs intel..., asus nous fait languir... avec une carte HORS-DE-PRIX).
L'alternative sinon... c'est l'Asus Rog Strix X470-i qui est un très bon compromis, avec 2 slots M.2, et une bonne connectique.
Il y a étonnamment la possibilité de changer la carte wifi BT par une DW1560 sur la gigabyte et la faire fonctionner (j'ai eu la confirmation avec un gars sur Discord)

- Ceux qui veulent rajouter des cartes PCI comme une FenviT919 ou une carte Thunderbolt 3 (et oui ça existe !), il faut qu'ils s'intéressent comme moi au micro-ATX ! Et là c'est très facile comme choix ! 
Il y a celle que j'ai pris qui fonctionne à merveille : 
- l'Asrock X570M PRO 4 avec la possibilité de mettre une carte wifi/BT M.2 NGFF comme la DW1560 ou la DW1830 via un slot prêt pour ça sur la carte-mère, la possibilité d'avoir du TB3 via la Thunderbolt AIC de Asrock et rajouter 2 ports TB3 en plus. Que de l'USB3.0 et 3.1, un port USB-c à l'arrière par contre pas de connecteur USB 3.1 gen2.... too bad
Très bons VRM (6+4 de mémoire), BIOS facile à prendre en main, beaucoup de slot pour des ventilo.
(non vous ne rêvez pas, à croire que cette carte est faite pour faire du hackintosh !)
C'est la seule mATX en X570 !

Sinon (je l'avais vu après mon achat et j'ai failli faire machine arrière car 2 fois moins cher tout de même !) il y a la MSI B450M mortar titanium qui est à 100 euros de moins (mais il faut faire la MAJ du BIOS) et a de très très bonnes critiques !
Par contre, ici c'est une Fenvi T919 d'office qui ne posera pas vraiment de problème vu qu'elle marche OOB.
Et connectique un peu vieille à l'arrière et surtout un slot M.2 en NVMe qui est rédhibitoire pour moi... pour 75 euros de différence, je trouve que la X570 en vaut la peine !

Enfin les autres cartes, je ne connais pas. Mais je crois que les version ATX de ma carte-mère et de la mortar en B450 ou la X570 de gigabyte sont extra !

4. What else ? 
Pour le reste ? C'est du classique. En dehors du fait qu'il faut bien veiller à avoir un CPU cooler compatible avec le socket AM4 et que la RAM marche bien avec AMD (j'ai pris 2 G.skill trident Z RGB en 3200Mhz et ça marche nickel même après OC).
Pour le GPU, je vous laisse choisir, j'ai pris une Sapphire RX 580 Nitro + qui fait très bien l'affaire mais une Vega 64 nitro+ par exemple sera parfaite aussi.

Pour la suite ! Je parle de la partie bidouillage, clé bootable et installation !


----------



## manu1707 (3 Décembre 2019)

Bon et si on commençait !
Donc comme je disais, faire un hackintosh sur AMD n'est pas tellement plus compliqué que sur Intel (merci aux bidouilleurs qui font les patch et compagnie).

Petite mise en garde par contre !

Une machine professionnelle en hackintosh pourquoi pas mais c'est pas forcément hyper stable parfois, donc méfiance !
Ne faites pas cette machine si vous utilisez : 
- Les logiciels adobe en dehors de photoshop, illustrator et +/- after effects mais sinon c'est mort
- Les applications en 32bit

Le reste marche très bien : Blender, sketch, la suite Affinity, Figma, Xcode...

Donc quelles sont les étapes pour faire une installation sans problème ? Je vais vous donner la démarche que j'ai suivi.

- Télécharger une version complète de macOS Mojave 10.14.6 pour ensuite mettre sur le bureau le fichier BaseSystem.dmg qui va permettre de créer notre clé bootable.
- Créer la Clé bootable via l'utilitaire de disque en la formattant puis en faisant une restauration avec le fichier "baseSystem.dmg". Il y a une autre possibilité c'est d'utiliser le fichier createinstallmedia de "Install macOS Mojave"
- Installer Clover Bootloader sur la clé avec quelques réglages précis.
- Insérer le fichier config.plist du dossier 17h du Vanilla AMD Config directement dans EFI/EFI/Clover/. Mettez les kext qui vous intéresse dans le dossier kexts/other.
- Faire les réglages du BIOS de la carte-mère après l'avoir mis à jour (c'est mieux)
Booter sur la clé dans Clover (Booter sur un disque UEFI !!!)
- Vous arrivez sur la page d'install de macOS, vous allez d'abord sur Disk utility pour formater le disque dur en AFPS si c'est un SSD. 
Redémarrage
Sélectionner " Boot Install macOS from <your disk name>" puis poursuivre l'installation.
- Redémarrer à nouveau pour vous retrouver normalement sur macOS fraichement installé. 
- Installer Clover Bootloader et Clover configurator comme sur la clé.
Installer le config.plist du Vanilla AMD à nouveau dans EFI/EFI/Clover/ et les kext qu'il vous faut dans le dossier kexts/others.
- Vérifier le SMBIOS et que votre serial est invalide pour ne pas être embêté. 

Donc nous allons reprendre les étapes au fur et à mesure.

1. Il nous faut la 10.14.6 pour faire une installation via le patch, c'est la seule version qui fonctionne. 
MacOS High Sierra fonctionne aussi sinon.
Il est possible de la télécharger via le Mac App Store. Mais souvent il s'agit de la version update...
Donc comment faire ?

Il vous faut la version complète de macOS 10.14.6 via le macApp Store. Et vous cherchez BaseSystem.dmg pour le mettre sur le bureau en explorant le dmg.

2. Faire la clé bootable.
Ensuite 2 possibilités, la méthode facile et l'autre (que j'ai utilisé)

A. Faisons la moins simple, mais plus drôle ! (ouais j'aime les défis que voulez-vous) 

1. Préparer la clé USB en formatant dans l'utilitaire de disque pour la mettre en :
- GUID Partition Map
- 1 Data partition
- OSX Extended (Journaled)

2. Ensuite, ouvrez le terminal, et tapez 

`diskutil list`


Vous allez avoir le nom du disk (de type disk# # étant un chiffre), c'est ce qu'on va utiliser dans le terminal.

Tapez : 
diskutil partitionDisk /dev/disk# GPT JHFS+ "USB" 100%
Ce qui permettra de faire une partition "USB" sur la clé.

Puis tapez : 

`sudo asr restore -source ~/Desktop/BaseSystem.dmg -target /dev/disk#s2 --erase`

Cela permettra de faire une clé avec BaseSystem.dmg qu'on a mis de côté tout à l'heure sur le bureau.

Une fois fini, vous faites un glisser déposer de l'icone "Install macOS Mojave.app" dans le dossier de la clé.

B. L'autre solution : (beaucoup plus simple...)

Tapez dans le terminal :

`sudo /Applications/Install\ macOS\ Mojave.app/Contents/Resources/createinstallmedia --volume /Volumes/"MyVolumeName"`

Cela fera une clé avec macOS dessus ... 

3. Installer Clover Bootloader sur la clé ! (j'ai bien dit la clé !)
Il faut choisir lé clé pour l'installation et faites "personnaliser" pour les réglages de l'installation.
Voici les réglages qu'il vous faut : 

- Install Clover for UEFI booting only
- Install Clover to the ESP

Under Drivers64UEFI:
- AptioMemoryFix 
- HFSPlus.efi 
- ApfsDriverLoader 

Install RC scripts on target volume

Et ça devrait aller normalement !

4. Changer le config.plist
Vous allez voir un dossier EFI qui s'ouvre, c'est le dossier de Clover.
Allez dans EFI/EFI/CLOVER/ 
Allez chercher dans le dossier vanilla AMD master / 17h le config.plist et remplacer l'autre fichier config.plist. Tout est déja préconfiguré !

Ah au fait, installez Clover Configurator, pour les réglages de config.plist entre autre, c'est plus pratique, les patchs et les kext.

5. Installez les fichiers kext qu'il vous faut en fonction de votre carte mère et des composants comme la carte wifi et BT.

Pour ma part, avec la x570m pro4 et la DW1560 j'ai ceci dans EFI/EFI/CLOVER/Kexts/Others/
- VirtualSMC.kext
- NullCPUPowerManagement.kext
- USBInjectAll.kext 
- Lilu.kext
- WhateverGreen.kext 
- SmallTree-Intel-211-AT-PCIe-GBE.kext (ethernet, c'est une puce intel 211)
- AppleALC.kext (pour le son)

Pour le wifi et le BT : 
- AirportBrcmFixup.kext
- BrcmBluetoothInjector.kext (version headkaze)
- BrcmFirmwareRepo.kext (version headkaze)

Et c'est bon !


----------



## manu1707 (3 Décembre 2019)

6. ON ALLUME LA BÊTE !

Alors vérifiez que tout est bien branché, on prend une bonne inspi, et go !
Alors, prenez un clavier et souris filiaires, c'est un coup à rester con sinon...

Tapez F2 pour aller dans le BIOS, mettez à jour le BIOS.
Et faites certains réglages, voici les miens : 


> • Secure Virtual Machine (SVM): Disabled
> • APU = Disabled (May also be denoted as Integrated Graphics) (si vous le trouvez mais je ne l'avais pas moi)
> • EHCI Handoff = Enabled (pareil)
> • XHCI Handoff = Enabled
> ...



Et on redémarre en appuyant sur F11 !

7. Installation de macOS :
Vous arrivez sur le menu de Clover ! 
Appuyez sur install macOS Base System ou OS X Base System.

Normalement, si tout va bien, vous arrivez sur la page d'installation de macOS.
Vous allez dans Utilitaires ou Utilities, vous ouvrez l'utilitaire de disque pour formater le disque dur de destination en AFPS et en GUID Partition Map.

Une fois fait, lancer l'installation.
Puis l'ordinateur va redémarrer.

8. on continue l'installation en appuyant sur " Boot macOS from macOS" pour poursuivre l'installation.

9. Une fois terminée, vous voila sur macOS, vous installez clover bootloader comme tout à l'heure mais sur le disque dur sur lequel macOS est installé pour avoir le dossier EFI !
Puis Clover configurator pour faire des modifications, modifier le dossier kext, faire des éventuels patch etc... Modifier le SMBIOS (pour ma part j'ai mis l'imac pro1,1)

Vous pouvez par exemple faire en sorte que macOS se lance automatiquement sans passer par le menu de Clover au démarrage.

Lorsque vous cliquez sur le à propos de ce mac, vous verrez que le processeur est inconnu.
Vous pouvez le modifier grace au tuto de jeanchrijaz sur macbidouille.

Et voila !
Félicitations !
Normalement, si tout se passe bien, vous venez d'installer macOS sur un ordinateur équipé d'un processeur AMD.

Si vous utilisez adobe, les logiciels ne marcheront pas bien sauf photoshop et illustrator pour l'instant grace au patch (adobe fix de algrey et XLNC) qui permet d'utiliser ces logiciels ! 

Pour le reste, tout va bien normalement. Vous devriez avoir comme moi une machine avec le wifi et le bluetooth.
J'ai réussi à mettre ma magic mouse et mon magic keyboard, par contre quelques touches de fonctions ne marchent pas (son et luminosité) mais il me semble que c'est parce que j'avais branché mon ordi sur ma télé.

N'hésitez pas à donner votre avis 

Je vais vous poster des photos au fur et à mesure pour illustrer mon topic !

source : shaneee, XLNC


----------



## KimoMac (3 Décembre 2019)

Merci pour ton témoignage.

Pour moi la suite Adobe qui ne fonctionne pas de manière normale c’est rédhibitoire du coup. On sait à quoi c’est dû? Y’a une chance de voir une solution stable à ce sujet?


----------



## manu1707 (3 Décembre 2019)

KimoMac a dit:


> Merci pour ton témoignage.
> 
> Pour moi la suite Adobe qui ne fonctionne pas de manière normale c’est rédhibitoire du coup. On sait à quoi c’est dû? Y’a une chance de voir une solution stable à ce sujet?



il y a un patch qui te permet d'avoir quelques logiciels qui fonctionnent, mis les dev n'ont à ce jour pas encore réussi à tout faire fonctionner.
J'ai cru voir passer de nouveaux patch mais rien n'est réglé encore.
C'est en lien avec les limitations liées au mac, ce que je dis en général à ceux qui veulent absolument adobe, prenez intel 

Pour ceux qui font de la PAO, il y a la suite affinity (très plébiscitée en ce moment)

edit :
Oups !!
Autant pour moi, y a du nouveau, premiere et audition fonctionnent apparemment sans patch ! 
after effect nécessite un patch

Lightroom et indesign ne marchent pas


----------



## KimoMac (3 Décembre 2019)

manu1707 a dit:


> il y a un patch qui te permet d'avoir quelques logiciels qui fonctionnent, mis les dev n'ont à ce jour pas encore réussi à tout faire fonctionner.
> J'ai cru voir passer de nouveaux patch mais rien n'est réglé encore.
> C'est en lien avec les limitations liées au mac, ce que je dis en général à ceux qui veulent absolument adobe, prenez intel
> 
> ...



Merci!

Est-ce que tu sais à quoi est du le besoin de patch?


----------



## manu1707 (3 Décembre 2019)

il me semble que c'est lié à camera raw qui ne marche pas, ils nous font enlever un plugin via cette ligne de commande : 

`sudo rm -rf /Library/Application\ Support/Adobe/Plug-Ins/CC/File\ Formats/Camera\ Raw.plugin`


----------



## KimoMac (4 Décembre 2019)

manu1707 a dit:


> il me semble que c'est lié à camera raw qui ne marche pas, ils nous font enlever un plugin via cette ligne de commande :
> 
> `sudo rm -rf /Library/Application\ Support/Adobe/Plug-Ins/CC/File\ Formats/Camera\ Raw.plugin`



Ah ben si c’est Caméra Raw qui ne marche pas c’est alors 100% rédhibitoire malheureusement pour moi


----------



## manu1707 (4 Décembre 2019)

KimoMac a dit:


> Ah ben si c’est Caméra Raw qui ne marche pas c’est alors 100% rédhibitoire malheureusement pour moi



je m'en doutais un peu 
Pour ça que je préfère être transparent avec toi, la vidéo sur un ryzen c'est mort, à part sur FCP


----------



## samuelelling (19 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour à tous et merci Manu pour le beau tuto en français !
Je ne trouve pas beaucoup de ressources en français sur la compatibilité entre un ryzentosh et fcpx et du coup voici mes interrogations :

Je vais devoir changer de config dans un futur proche. Pour le moment je tourne sur un Imac late 2015 full spec avec fcpx et Da Vinci Resolve j'utilise aussi Lightroom, Photoshop, Luminar, je n'ai rien contre Affinity.... Je monte principalement des fichiers en Braw, h.265 420/10bits et h.264 422/10bits Long Gop issues d'un GH5 et d'une BMCCP4K/6K. Je ne suis pas un totale débutant en informatique et j'apprend vite mais j'aimerai ne pas passer trop de temps dans les mises à jours et autre update quand il faut les faire. J'ai besoin de me faire une machine qui va durer dans le temps, avec du thunderbolt 3 (mon employeur principal me file souvent des disques avec cette connectique). Je me fixe un budget d'environ 2000€ ou un poil plus pour la tour sans écran ni clavier.

D'après ce que j'ai compris pour le moment j'ai plusieurs option : 

Option 1 : Je monte un pc windows à base de Ryzen 3900x, carte mère ASrock pour le support du thunderbolt 3 et une carte RTX 2070 super. J'utilise Resolve uniquement et je laisse tomber fcpx. Gros inconvénient : je suis pas fan de windows du tout

Option 2 : Je monte un Hackintosh à base de I9 9900K + Z390 + AMD RX 5700 XT. A priori ça tourne bien sous fcpx et resolve. le I9 est plus si génial en terme de perf pure face au 3900X et il est plus cher....

Option 3 : Je monte un Ryzentosh toujours en 3900X mais avec une carte graphique AMD RX 5700 XT mais là je suis pas très à l'aise avec la compatibilité de FCPX....Je lis pas mal d'avis contradictoire à ce propos. Certains avancent qu'il faut avoir quicksync dispo sur intel pour faire tourner correctement fcpx d'autres disent que non (d'ailleurs les xeon des Imac pro font tourner fcpx sans soucis et sans quicksync), d'autres encore avancent le fait que l'accélération matérielle UVD/VCE des cartes AMD est plus performante que le quick sync des igpu intel et que donc on s'en fout et elle est de plus reconnue dans osx nativement...Sur ce topic : https://forum.amd-osx.com/viewtopic.php?t=9025 Bioraft est clair : AMD n'aime pas FCPX....

Enfin Option 4 (que j'aime bien) : Je monte la même config AMD mais sous Proxmox et je virtualize osx dessus avec des pass trough pour la carte graphique. J'aime bien l'idée de pouvoir monter une VM windows et une ancienne versiob d'osx si besoin. Par contre quid des mise à jours et des perf de fcpx ?
des info ici : https://www.nicksherlock.com/2019/10/installing-macos-catalina-10-15-on-proxmox-6/ et ici : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdYyfoZcgJI

Bref désolé pour le pavé...j'ai du mal à y voir clair dans tous ça.
Si vous avez des opinions sur le sujet et/ou des pistes pour m'aider à choisir je suis preneur. 
Merci d'avance !


----------



## KimoMac (4 Février 2020)

manu1707 a dit:


> je m'en doutais un peu
> Pour ça que je préfère être transparent avec toi, la vidéo sur un ryzen c'est mort, à part sur FCP



Bon apparement je vois que certains ont eu du succès à monter des ryzentosh à base de X570 et faire fonctionner à peu près tout dessus, même la vidéo, sauf... le thunderbolt.

Et ça, pour moi, c’est vraiment le dernier truc qui bloque, étant donné les différents périphériques thunderbolts que j’utilise (notamment baies de disques de travail) et que j’ai besoin de brancher dessus [emoji22]


----------



## manu1707 (1 Mars 2020)

KimoMac a dit:


> Bon apparement je vois que certains ont eu du succès à monter des ryzentosh à base de X570 et faire fonctionner à peu près tout dessus, même la vidéo, sauf... le thunderbolt.
> 
> Et ça, pour moi, c’est vraiment le dernier truc qui bloque, étant donné les différents périphériques thunderbolts que j’utilise (notamment baies de disques de travail) et que j’ai besoin de brancher dessus [emoji22]



Hello kimomac !
En fait ça a pas mal bougé car il y a 2 cartes qui te permettraient d'avoir le thunderbolt fonctionnel en dehors de la fonction hot and plug malheureusement mais apparemment, le reste fonctionne, par contre la manip a l'air complexe et se fait à travers des modifier du SSDT

Il s'agit de la X570 taichi avec une carte GB ridge alpine et la X570 creator (qui est un peu comme la Z390 designer pour le coup avec ses 2 ports TB3) qui le permettent
Apparemment la X570 phantom ITX/TB3 devrait fonctionner mais j'ai eu 2 réponses contradictoires malheureusement...

AUTRE CHOSE !
LIGHTROOM FONCTIONNE ! j'ai testé et effectivement ça a l'air de fonctionner, j'aimerais beaucoup voir avec d'autres si c'est vraiment fonctionnel.
Il y a eu une MAJ du ficher adobe fix sur AMDOSX et même Indesign, première et AF semble fonctionner ainsi que bridge (perso je n'ai pas réussi pour bridge...)
J'ai juste eu un bug un moment donné avec indesign sans raison qui l'empêchait de se fermer mais à part ça tout semble enfin marcher !
Pour camera raw, la version 9.12.1 fonctionne avec l'ensemble !


----------



## brolysan (3 Juin 2020)

Je viens ENFIN de tomber sur un topic français qui fournit des éléments concrets  pour réaliser un ryzentosh. Oufff, merci à toi.

Voila ma config, vu que ca va être une première je l'avoue :

Gigabyte X470 Aorus Gaming 7 wifi
Ryzen 3700X
32 Go G-Skill DDR4 3600
RTX 2080Ti
2 SSD M2 1To Transcend
3 HD de 4To
1 HD de3To

Le tout sous Windows 10 pro.

Il va falloir que je décortique quand même ton tuto, en espérant ne pas me planter.
Sur mon imac et macbook, j'ai installé windows 10 après mac OS X.
L'inverse, j"avoue, j'gnore si je vais devoir tout effacer et tout réinstaller.


----------



## edenpulse (3 Juin 2020)

la 2080Ti c'est mort sur macOS.


----------



## brolysan (3 Juin 2020)

edenpulse a dit:


> la 2080Ti c'est mort sur macOS.


haaaaaaaaaaaa, pourquoi tant de haine...


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (3 Juin 2020)

Tu prend une AMD 5700XT ce sera très bien.


----------

